# New "On the Mat" 30: Dance of Death - NOW ONLINE!



## True2Kenpo (Jun 9, 2006)

Fellow Kenpoists,
Our new clip in the "On the Mat" Kenpo Series is now available at- http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com.

Also be sure to check out our up-coming event with Doce Pares Grandmaster Cacoy Canete and Senior Professor Zach Whitson on August 26th and 27th.  It will be one event not you wouldn't want to miss!

Good journey!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
United Parker's Kenpo

PARKER/ PLANAS LINEAGE
http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Is it possible to access your previous clips from the series?


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jun 9, 2006)

fnorfurfoot said:
			
		

> Is it possible to access your previous clips from the series?


 
The older OTM clips are now available on http://www.youtube.com.  I should have all thirty up on there by the end of the weekend.

Hope you enjoy.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the clips. They are really helpful.

John


----------

